# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Online service system

## NOYON100

Now modern civilization, easy to get information from internet. Man can buy product or service out of country in his home by online service. People can buy Bus, train, Plan ticket in his home by internet service. We know that outsourcing is the popular business, many people like it and they earn lots of money form internet service. To day bank is on of the money security place, people save money by bank and transfer other place by online banking system. Now we say that online service very importance to our modern society.

----------

